
Flea market for million dollar ideas - marceloabsousa
https://github.com/marcelosousa/million-dollar-ideas
======
bcherny
Fun idea, but consider seeding a few example Issues?

~~~
marceloabsousa
Thanks! I added a few example issues to get started!

